# interracial relationships ?



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

How do you feel about interracial relationships?

Have you ever dated outside your race?


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

not really

no but i had a serious crush on vanity on the last dragon......

she was a babe


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have dated a lady with Nigerian heritage (I am British, white), we got on just fine, no issues for me, her or anybody else apart from her family. They wanted her to have a boyfriend/marry another Nigerian so I never met them.

Anyhow, had a great time and she was a sexy, sensual lady :whistling:


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

my dad always told me to not never mix yours colors, he's has a thai bird that is...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I have a thing for black women


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Don't care one way or the other....it's not an issue for me

Nope. No real reason, I expect men of other races don't really find me attractive


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes....and I feel the same


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i dont have a problem with inter racial as in skin colour but some cultures i wouldnt like to be part of or see my family members get into.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah went out with a stunning black when I was in my eary 20.

Broke me when we split up


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

My sisters chap is Black,they have been together 10 years,have a little daughter. I have been out with a black woman many moons ago.Doesnt bother me what colour anyone is,altho i do hate white girls with slicked back hair and nike shocks who talk patois.There really is no need.

There is also no need for this.


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

@Beklet well I'm black and I find you very beautiful! (not in a lesbian way) lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No issues with it whatsoever.

Beauty and compatibility comes from within.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Not for me- always stuck to the human race but its because i'm choosy .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't find many black women attractive, apart from Heather Small and Kelly Rowland ( oh and Vanessa Blue ) but do l care who other people date / marry / co habit with, nope not one bit..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Always dated outside my race


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

lmao what a weird thread like being back in the 1960s


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

good by me  all women are pink inside! I dont understand racism based in skin colour at all!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I love my snowflakes my mrs is 1 and she's beautiful but she does have ***** tendencies


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

My sister has 2kids with Eubanks brother, Peter, the kids are lovely, but he's a c*ck. Certainly have no problem with interracial relationships, just the individual :thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Current gf is white and I'm mixed race.

It would be a bit weird if I had issues with interracial relationships! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> I don't find many black women attractive, apart from Heather Small and Kelly Rowland ( oh and Vanessa Blue ) but do l care who other people date / marry / co habit with, nope not one bit..


Met Heather Small many times, you'd soon change your mind 

Who's this Vanessa Blue......


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Current gf is white and I'm *mixed race*.
> 
> It would be a bit weird if I had issues with interracial relationships! :lol:


The word you are looking for is mongrel :lol:


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> I have a thing for black women


me too! some have amazing ar*e's


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> I have a thing for black women


Dat dark berry

Dem dark gainz


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:



> The word you are looking for is mongrel :lol:


F*ck you! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Met Heather Small many times, you'd soon change your mind
> 
> Who's this Vanessa Blue......


why mate ?

I must be honest its purely based on one video l saw her in and google the other one :lol:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

The Darker the Berry The Sweeter the Juice.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

A-BOMB said:


> me too! some have amazing ar*e's


Batty on a black woman is standard, batty on a white woman..gets my attention


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Met Heather Small many times, you'd soon change your mind
> 
> Who's this Vanessa Blue......


google image her mate you wont be dissapointed lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> I love my snowflakes my mrs is 1 and she's beautiful but she does have ***** tendencies


Bit racist man!

Reported


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't even know why this question is being asked in today's age.... It's a colour. Not dating an animal/another species.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

My list of ex girlfriends is like the bloody UN :laugh:

First was a Kabyle Arab (Algeria), then a South Korean, then a few French ladies, then a German and finally ended up marrying a woman from Dudley :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

A-BOMB said:


> me too! some have amazing ar*e's


My wife has one of those a*se

You got a badunkadunk girl, don't hurt nobody!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Bit racist man!
> 
> Reported


You can only be racist if you're white man, don't you know anything :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mey said:


> Don't even know why this question is being asked in today's age.... It's a colour. Not dating an animal/another species.


We had someone post the other day how wrong being gay is mate, even in todays age..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

A-BOMB said:


> me too! some have amazing ar*e's


They used to be able to hold that over any snowflakes head but these white girls are packin serious booty meat these days


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am almost two years into a relationship with my gal, and we are an interracial couple... I won't say that our different ethnicity doesn't have any impact at all because it does (I have had to learn about how to deal with black hair, and trust me that's a daunting topic to a white guy :lol: ), but the most important thing is how we get on and we seem very compatible in multiple ways.

In respect of other people's relationships it makes no odds to me at all, is whether people are happy and enjoy each others company that matters.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> We had someone post the other day how wrong being gay is mate, even in todays age..


Ridiculous.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> why mate ?
> 
> I must be honest its purely based on one video l saw her in and google the other one :lol:


My missus knew her pretty well.

Says she's totally up her own ****.

With her, it's a case of beauty's only skin deep.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> *My wife has one of those a*se*
> 
> You got a badunkadunk girl, don't hurt nobody!!!


I can confirm this to be true


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> why mate ?
> 
> I must be honest its purely based on one video l saw her in and google the other one :lol:


Mona Lisa :lol:

One video......

I'm pulling your písser, I know who she is and I'm a fan of her work


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chris F said:


> My sisters chap is Black,they have been together 10 years,have a little daughter. I have been out with a black woman many moons ago.Doesnt bother me what colour anyone is,altho i do hate white girls with slicked back hair and nike shocks who talk patois.There really is no need.
> 
> There is also no need for this.


What the hell lol...this is Not a good look!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Am almost two years into a relationship with my gal, and we are an interracial couple... I won't say that our different ethnicity doesn't have any impact at all because it does (I have had to learn about how to deal with black hair, and trust me that's a daunting topic to a white guy :lol: ), but the most important thing is how we get on and we seem very compatible in multiple ways.
> 
> In respect of other people's relationships it makes no odds to me at all, is whether people are happy and enjoy each others company that matters.


I see you are still under manners, bet she got you fixin up her weave lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Bit racist man!
> 
> Reported


I have racial bantz with her all the time and she dont no how to deal with it... 1 day she's guna call me a ***** I can tell pmsl


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> My missus knew her pretty well.
> 
> Says she's totally up her own ****.
> 
> With her, it's a case of beauty's only skin deep.


Shame really, she is off my list now :sad:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Mey said:


> Don't even know why this question is being asked in today's age.... It's a colour. Not dating an animal/another species.


Without wanting to sound anti-American, I think it's because that's where the OP is from and the US has a bit of catching up to do with regards to equality.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Breda said:


> They used to be able to hold that over any snowflakes head but these white girls are packin serious booty meat these days


They're all into their squats! Back in the day they use to hate big bums, now they realise majority of men love a big bum.


----------



## Jakey_Clapham (May 21, 2013)

Sk1nny said:


> good by me  all women are pink inside! I dont understand racism based in skin colour at all!


You sound like a serial killer.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> They used to be able to hold that over any snowflakes head but these white girls are packin serious booty meat these days


Dat PAWG sub section on Bang Bros nomsayin


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I see you are still under manners, bet she got you fixin up her weave lol


maybe... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

As long as a couple is happy together who cares what race they are.  So no, I have no problem with interracial relationships.

And yes, I've dated people with a different ethnicity and nationality to mine.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dtlv said:


> maybe... :whistling: :lol:


I presume after two years you've been to one of those family gatherings..how did it go? Lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> Dat PAWG sub section on Bang Bros nomsayin


I got my own pawg at home but if I need www. Pawg xhamster is my go too site


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

OP. Are you from Texas?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I presume after two years you've been to one of those family gatherings..how did it go? Lol


Haha!!!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> OP. Are you from Texass?


 :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I presume after two years you've been to one of those family gatherings..how did it go? Lol


He still alive and still with her so it must have went good


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

@Hotdog147 nope I'm from north carolina


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> OP. Are you from Texas?












From his profile album....

*this wasn't from his album


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Mish said:


> I have a thing for black women


I have a thing for women :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@blackfairie, do you find this is still an issue in the US?

Seems attitudes can still be very parochial over there, but I guess considering the size of the US, you're bound to encounter narrow minded idiots. Hope you haven't been subject to any idiots being judgmental.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> i dont have a problem with inter racial as in skin colour but some cultures i wouldnt like to be part of or see my family members get into.


Oh ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@roblet,

You DO realise blackfairie is a black lady don't you? :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> From his profile album....
> 
> *this wasn't from his album


I'm guessing he is a she from the username Mr. Roblet!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Without wanting to sound anti-American, I think it's because that's where the OP is from and the US has a bit of catching up to do with regards to equality.


To be fair to the OP, i have been all over america as my Ho ass Ex Wife is from there and unless you are in some parts of the south its not too bad, my Best mate is black and we had more trouble going out in coventry in the nineties than we did in West Virginia.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> He still alive and still with her so it must have went good


Bet after a few drinks he was skankin like its second nature :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I've had a few black girls but not for a couple of years. It was fvcking great tbh, I love the curves most black women have.

@Milky, Vanessa blue is one of my favourite porn stars, dem curves! She genuinely seems to be fvcking filth as well, and I really like that


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh ohhhhhhhh!


what lol?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> From his profile album....
> 
> *this wasn't from his album


Fool

She's been on here long enough for you to know she's a ******


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Some one send @R0BLET a memo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @roblet,
> 
> You DO realise blackfairie is a black lady don't you? :lol:


This is UKM..... People aren't who they say they are


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> My list of ex girlfriends is like the bloody UN :laugh:
> 
> First was a Kabyle Arab (Algeria), then a South Korean, then a few French ladies, then a German and finally ended up marrying a woman from Dudley :lol:


i've ended up with one of those dudley women to lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Bet after a few drinks he was skankin like its second nature :lol:


Man sat at the table and blessed the food, had a few guiness punches then got hype one the bose got tun up, started doin the dutty wine and the frog back

Instant acceptance


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

I once dated a ginger ...ok lols being honest have dated a few...bit of a thing for the ginge


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

@Gym Bunny Nope I don't take issue with color at all, although I have had issues with being black and being in the south before. Sadly it still does happen sometimes over here that you will be judged on something as silly as your skin color, In places like california and florida and new york you will find people to be more friendly and not caring about race and such.. but if you go to say like kentucky or alabama you may have more of a problem. But I would say for the most part it's not really a big deal anymore over here..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> what lol?


Don't u what/lol me mr Harrison! :nono:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> I once dated a ginger ...ok lols being honest have dated a few...bit of a thing for the ginge


You know @Breda got ginger locks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I presume after two years you've been to one of those family gatherings..how did it go? Lol


Well my gal was adopted by a white couple, so I guess it's quite a different dynamic to being in a traditional family situation... gives my gal an advantage in that she can understand simple white folk like me. :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Man sat at the table and blessed the food, had a few guiness punches then got hype one the bose got tun up, started doin the dutty wine and the frog back
> 
> Instant acceptance


You know hes got the mods doin the summer bounce and pon di river in the mod lounge



dtlv said:


> Well my gal was adopted by a white couple, so I guess it's quite a different dynamic to being in a traditional family situation... gives my gal an advantage in that she can understand simple white folk like me. :lol:


So it was cucumber sarnies and champers instead of patties and supermalt


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't u what/lol me mr Harrison! :nono:


 please explain why my opinion gets an oh ohhhhh. i have no problem with skin colour but there are some things in other cultures i do not agree with thats all. i havnt slagged any people off or made an offencive post but if i have offended anyone with my view i will be first to apologise to them and explain my view.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You know @Breda got ginger locks


All natural too


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You know @Breda got ginger locks


o does he that's class!


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never dated out of my race and probably never will,i just tend to find white girls more attractive(in my eyes)and i find some of the east asian girls quite attractive especially the japanese girls.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @roblet,
> 
> You DO realise blackfairie is a black lady don't you? :lol:


I thought blackfairie was a 'he'...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> All natural too


a natty ginger....sexi


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I've never dated out of my race and probably never will,i just tend to find white girls more attractive(in my eyes)and i find some of the east asian girls quite attractive especially the japanese girls.


I reckon a proper fiery nigerian woman would do you good, keep you in check


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You know hes got the mods doin the summer bounce and pon di river in the mod lounge


Got all his boys in the dance doin the ova di wall and tek weh yourself... unless his woman is a freshie and he's doin the azonto

These freshies got skanks man... they move to a different beat


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I thought blackfairie was a 'he'...


Im sure that came out a while ago in a thread ???


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I've never dated out of my race and probably never will,i just tend to find white girls more attractive(in my eyes)and i find some of the east asian girls quite attractive especially the japanese girls.


From what I've seen most Japanese/Chinese women have strange pixelated vaginas

Also having just watched django I want Jamie foxx to come rescue me in his blue suit on a horse


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I've never dated out of my race and probably never will,i just tend to find white girls more attractive(in my eyes)and i find some of the east asian girls quite attractive especially the japanese girls.


one word.....Beyoncé?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I thought blackfairie was a 'he'...


nope op is a girl .


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

My misses Is mixed but so am I she's a little more on the dark side though do this count??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Im sure that came out a while ago in a thread ???


Agreed.

When can I stroke your beard?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Agreed.
> 
> When can I stroke your beard?


Lol !.....Whenever you want :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> From what I've seen most Japanese/Chinese women have strange pixelated vaginas
> 
> Also having just watched django I want Jamie foxx to come rescue me in his blue suit on a horse


ooo I haven't seen this yet what exactly u mean wanna be prepared


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> one word.....Beyoncé?


I don't find her that attractive TBH or rihanna.But beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it's just my preference.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Chris F said:


> To be fair to the OP, i have been all over america as my Ho ass Ex Wife is from there and unless you are in some parts of the south its not too bad, my Best mate is black and we had more trouble going out in coventry in the nineties than we did in West Virginia.


We had the joy of Alabama and Detroit :laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> please explain why my opinion gets an oh ohhhhh. i have no problem with skin colour but there are some things in other cultures i do not agree with thats all. i havnt slagged any people off or made an offencive post but if i have offended anyone with my view i will be first to apologise to them and explain my view.


Didn't say u had...I'm playing......... but.....the bit where u say wouldn't want any family members being part of those cultures either surely that's not ur business??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> So it was cucumber sarnies and champers instead of patties and supermalt


Haha, even I'm too black for cucumber sarnies... would rather have patties any day


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I have always dated outside of my race. It's not something I've purposely done, it's just I'm not attracted to my own kind.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> They used to be able to hold that over any snowflakes head but these white girls are packin serious booty meat these days


Ms Selter is doing her bit!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I don't find her that attractive TBH or rihanna.But beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it's just my preference.


im shocked!!! how can a man not find beyonce bootlicious


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

All the f*cking time


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo I haven't seen this yet what exactly u mean wanna be prepared


You need to watch more porn


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> This is UKM..... People aren't who they say they are





RXQueenie said:


> I thought blackfairie was a 'he'...


I know Blackfairie personally.... definitely black, definitely female, definitely from north carolina!!! Definitely lovely too


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> You need to watch more porn


more? lol don't watch any


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo I haven't seen this yet what exactly u mean wanna be prepared


U need to watch more porn me thinks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I thought blackfairie was a 'he'...


Wasn't just me then :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> more? lol don't watch any


But you're missing out on boobs!


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Plenty of times I have. Black, brown, white, yellow. Finished up with white.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I know Blackfairie personally.... definitely black, definitely female, definitely from north carolina!!! Definitely lovely too


Oh, not sure where i got the idea from then mate 

I know @Breda personally, 100% black, all man, great afro 

@jon-kent knows :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> more? lol don't watch any


This is why u don't know bout the pixel vaginas lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Didn't say u had...I'm playing......... but.....the bit where u say wouldn't want any family members being part of those cultures either surely that's not ur business??


sorry if i mistook your post then  . of course it is my business. when i have kids its my job to look after and protect them until i die. im not going to go into singling cultures out cuz im not here to offend but giving my opinion. lets say my daughter goes with a lad whose beliefs are abit old fashioned compared to ours. he wants sex and she doesnt but he takes it anyway and his culture is ok with it. is it not my job as her father to go and rip his head off?

this sort of thing happens everyday and is allowed to happen in some countries


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

MunchieBites said:
 

> From what I've seen most Japanese/Chinese women have strange pixelated vaginas
> 
> Also having just watched django I want Jamie foxx to come rescue me in his blue suit on a horse


LMAO @ your first line! Haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Oh, not sure where i got the idea from then mate
> 
> I know @Breda personally, 100% black, all man, great afro
> 
> @jon-kent knows :lol:


A few of us know about breeder, the steriotype aint true :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> A few of us know about breeder, the steriotype aint true :lol:


Dat withered mushroom ??


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Its a funny one this, 20 years ago and my answer would be no way....just too much hassle.

nowadays i'm all for whatever makes people happy and I would if Mrs DoD would let me...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Ms Selter is doing her bit!


Dat booty meat


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Dat withered mushroom ??


Afro mushroom


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> Dat withered mushroom ??


Dat button mushroom :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> sorry if i mistook your post then  . of course it is my business. when i have kids its my job to look after and protect them until i die. im not going to go into singling cultures out cuz im not here to offend but giving my opinion. lets say my daughter goes with a lad whose beliefs are abit old fashioned compared to ours. he wants sex and she doesnt but he takes it anyway and his culture is ok with it. is it not my job as her father to go and rip his head off?
> 
> this sort of thing happens everyday and is allowed to happen in some countries


This is called rape and comes in all cultures including ours!! But if she's an adult and fell for someone from another culture it's something they would have discussed I would think and she wouldn't go into it blind.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> sorry if i mistook your post then  . of course it is my business. when i have kids its my job to look after and protect them until i die. im not going to go into singling cultures out cuz im not here to offend but giving my opinion. l*ets say my daughter goes with a lad whose beliefs are abit old fashioned compared to ours. he wants sex and she doesnt but he takes it anyway* and his culture is ok with it. is it not my job as her father to go and rip his head off?
> 
> this sort of thing happens everyday and is allowed to happen in some countries


Happens with all cultures nothing about being old fashioned


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> Dat withered mushroom ??





jon-kent said:


> A few of us know about breeder, the steriotype aint true :lol:


The fuk you 2 on about?



R0BLET said:


> Oh, not sure where i got the idea from then mate
> 
> I know @Breda personally, 100% black, all man (no ****), great afro
> 
> @jon-kent knows :lol:


That all man bit sounds a bit gay so I added a "no ****" on your behalf


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm currently dating a coloured/mixed race girl. I love her to bits.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Oh, not sure where i got the idea from then mate
> 
> I know @Breda personally, 100% black, all man, great afro
> 
> @jon-kent knows :lol:


That's good to know, have occasionally wondered about @Breda... almost too black to be black. In another life I wanna be Breda 

I think to be fair doubt about the gender of some female posters comes from the idiot (guys) who have pretended to be female on here in the past... been a few too many weirdos that's for sure...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> The fuk you 2 on about?


First time i heard it i let it slide, now this rumour is becoming a regular occurrence my brother, how would they know?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> The fuk you 2 on about?


Your withered afro mushroom !

Ya get me fam


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mey said:


> Ridiculous.


Wished id have been gay.At the very least it might have saved me buying houses for random women, who likely didnt care If i dropped dead, and it might have left me in peace to watch boxing without complaining every 5 fu.cking minutes..........


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dtlv said:


> That's good to know, have occasionally wondered about @Breda... almost too black to be black. In another life I wanna be Breda


Mate ask any of us who talk to breda alot ! He is whiter than us ! :lol:

We dont call him bounty for nothing


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

dtlv said:


> That's good to know, have occasionally wondered about @Breda... *almost too black to be black*. In another life I wanna be Breda
> 
> I think to be fair doubt about the gender of some female posters comes from the idiot (guys) who have pretended to be female on here in the past... been a few too many weirdos that's for sure...


do you mean so black it could be classed as purple ? :whistling:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> This is called rape and comes in all cultures including ours!! But if she's an adult and fell for someone from another culture it's something they would have discussed I would think and she wouldn't go into it blind.


and in our culture its illegal but some its not considered a problem if a boyfriend/husband rapes the woman they are with. i know for a fact if i ever have a girl im going to be the dad i always hated to meet and she will hate me when she is a teen lol. i just want to know whoever she is with she is safe.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Wished id have been gay.At the very least it might have saved me buying houses for random women, who likely didnt care If i dropped dead, and it might have left me in peace to watch boxing without complaining every 5 fu.cking minutes..........


If you buy me a house I will let you watch boxing?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

This is my great grand parents ....we have mixed race couples through our family


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Happens with all cultures nothing about being old fashioned


Just coz u can highlight and I can't...i said this!!!!!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Happens with all cultures nothing about being old fashioned


some cultures allow it tho mate and thats just plain wrong imo


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> That's good to know, have occasionally wondered about @Breda... almost too black to be black. In another life I wanna be Breda
> 
> I think to be fair doubt about the gender of some female posters comes from the idiot (guys) who have pretended to be female on here in the past... been a few too many weirdos that's for sure...


I can confirm I am indeed black.

If you'd like me to whiten or even Chinese up my posting style so I seem less black... therefore appearing legitimately black I can attempt to do so lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> I can confirm I am indeed black.
> 
> If you'd like me to whiten or even Chinese up my posting style so I seem less black... therefore appearing legitimately black I can attempt to do so lol


Love you just the way you are


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Wished id have been gay.At the very least it might have saved me buying houses for random women, who likely didnt care If i dropped dead, and it might have left me in peace to watch boxing without complaining every 5 fu.cking minutes..........


See now I wouldn't care if u dropped dead as long as it WASNT during the boxing...my fave sport


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> But you're missing out on boobs!


lmao would bore me.. boobs are way over rated


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> First time i heard it i let it slide, now this rumour is becoming a regular occurrence my brother, how would they know?


Dont let them gass you bredrin! The claims are fraudulent!!!



jon-kent said:


> Your withered afro mushroom !
> 
> Ya get me fam


Dont try mix me up in your scheme Jon. Hating on a well endowed brother cos you only got half a bread stick in your lunch box


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> This is why u don't know bout the pixel vaginas lol


lol fek just tell me what u mean don't be laffin at me haha


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao would bore me.. boobs are way over rated


You take that back and never repeat it again


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao would bore me.. boobs are way over rated


You are right its all about the booty meat


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> and in our culture its illegal but some its not considered a problem if a boyfriend/husband rapes the woman they are with. i know for a fact if i ever have a girl im going to be the dad i always hated to meet and she will hate me when she is a teen lol. i just want to know whoever she is with she is safe.


Yes I hear what ur saying...but jus don't think u can link it to other cultures...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol fek just tell me what u mean don't be laffin at me haha


Pixelated










Now imagine that all over the pum pum


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lol fek just tell me what u mean don't be laffin at me haha


I can't u don't watch porn!! Actually do u really not watch it????


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I got dumped once cos I wasn't black :sad:

He'd never had a white girlfriend but he decided by ar5e was about big enough...but then I didn't like it rough enough......seems all his black ex girlfriends liked it rough..... 

So I suspect I put him off white girls for life...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You are right its all about the booty meat


no the big powerful man thighs omg big strong legs om ****in g


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I can't u don't watch porn!! Actually do u really not watch it????


lol no why wud I be watchin it? if I was datin a man id ask him not to watch in my presence


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> lol no why wud I be watchin it? if I was datin a man id ask him not to watch in my presence


I agree there's gotta be a. Time where you draw the line with it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Mate ask any of us who talk to breda alot ! He is whiter than us ! :lol:
> 
> We dont call him bounty for nothing


I dilute the blackness 3 parts black to 1 part white in order for you to understand so I dont have to repeat myself.



Paz1982 said:


> do you mean so black it could be classed as purple ? :whistling:


Don't go there Paz. I aint a nonce


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Beklet said:


> I got dumped once cos I wasn't black :sad:
> 
> He'd never had a white girlfriend but he decided by ar5e was about big enough...but then I didn't like it rough enough......seems all his black ex girlfriends liked it rough.....
> 
> So I suspect I put him off white girls for life...


o beklet how ruff are we talking? did u leave him broken on the floor you went that ruff at him?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I hear what ur saying...but jus don't think u can link it to other cultures...


im not linking the crime im linking the fact that its excused in some cultures. if anyone white, black, brown, green or purple hurts my family skin colour or culture wont come into it at the end.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> I agree there's gotta be a. Time where you draw the line with it


you the same tommi you like to be respected?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Love you just the way you are


Love you too man


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lol no why wud I be watchin it? if I was datin a man id ask him not to watch in my presence


Well it would ruin a date granted

But a bit of porn with your partner can be a lot of fun 

Or without your partner


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> you the same tommi you like to be respected?


More mutual respect , I think if your still looking at porn and in a relationship then something's off ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> More mutual respect , I think if your still looking at porn and in a relationship then something's off ?


Really?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> More mutual respect , I think if your still looking at porn and in a relationship then something's off ?


Really?

Something I quite enjoy. Doesn't mean we can't have sexy time without it though or that something's off.

For me at least


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Really?


Yea I think there has to be a time when you both switch of all the Apps, sites and porn and focus on the 2 of you


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

don't have an issue with it...slept with a few black females...although they where hookers, but good looking


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> Really?
> 
> Something I quite enjoy. Doesn't mean we can't have sexy time without it though or that something's off.
> 
> For me at least


I only revert to porn when I'm single but if I'm having regular sex with a partner I find that enough


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea I think there has to be a time when you both switch of all the Apps, sites and porn and focus on the 2 of you


But surely you can still watch porn and be in a healthy relationship, i don't think its necessarily means something is off, unless it takes over your life and relationship then thats different.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> But surely you can still watch porn and be in a healthy relationship, i don't think its necessarily means something is off, unless it takes over your life and relationship then thats different.


Yea course you can I just don't feel the need


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I only revert to porn when I'm single but if I'm having regular sex with a partner I find that enough


No decent gay porn knockin around ay?

You can watch porn and still have the utmost respect for your partner and have a fulfillin relationship


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea course you can I just don't feel the need


totes agree tommo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

blackfairie said:


> How do you feel about interracial relationships?
> 
> Have you ever dated outside your race?


Many times, and almost all races.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> No decent gay porn knockin around ay?
> 
> You can watch porn and still have the utmost respect for your partner and have a fulfillin relationship


well I wud put me feet down and say no not on my time


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> No decent gay porn knockin around ay?
> 
> You can watch porn and still have the utmost respect for your partner and have a fulfillin relationship


Are we still on topic Breda


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I find indian women the most attractive....very rare they ever go outside of their own race though,arranged marriges and all that fluff.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lol no why wud I be watchin it? if I was datin a man id ask him not to watch in my presence


Oh...end of convo lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> I find indian women the most attractive....very rare they ever go outside of their own race though,arranged marriges and all that fluff.


and equally a good friend of mine saw an Indian guy for years but he had to marry an Indian girl , broke her heart it did .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well I wud put me feet down and say no not on my time


I'd say kool wat time you goin out cos I want some time to myself :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Are we still on topic Breda


If we're talkin about interracial gay porn then yes


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> If we're talkin about interracial gay porn then yes


You've made your point


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> You've made your point


I wasnt makin a point mate :confused1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'd say kool wat time you goin out cos I want some time to myself :lol:


id tellu go home don't be doin it in my house


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> and equally a good friend of mine saw an Indian guy for years but he had to marry an Indian girl , broke her heart it did .


I have a lot of asian mates...alot of the time its like a double standard,the men are free to date whoever they want but the girls must always have someone of the same race...some familys like you say will want their sons to aswell but its less common.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> id tellu go home don't be doin it in my house


I wouldn't come to your house to knock 1 out... u mad?!? We'd spend quality time together all the while but once my name is on some if them bills you best be aware when I'm takin my phone to the toilet with me


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> I wouldn't come to your house to knock 1 out... u mad?!? We'd spend quality time together all the while but once my name is on some if them bills you best be aware when I'm takin my phone to the toilet with me


you're not getting ur name on my bills if I owe ill pay ..u keep ur house ill keep mine works best and if im payin for ur phone im blockin those dirty numbers

I run a tite ship


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> you're not getting ur name on my bills if I owe ill pay ..u keep ur house ill keep mine works best and if im payin for ur phone im blockin those dirty numbers
> 
> I run a tite ship


I was talkin about my bills like the sports and xxx package but apart from that I agree you pay for your own stuff. I'd prefer to pay for my own phone tho dont wanna risk gettin cut off from you missin a payment

And I'll be runnin the ship thanks


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> I was talkin about my bills like the sports and xxx package but apart from that I agree you pay for your own stuff. I'd prefer to pay for my own phone tho dont wanna risk gettin cut off from you missin a payment
> 
> And I'll be runnin the ship thanks


ill keep u on a pay as u go youll get a tenner a month and you will answer within 3 rings noow don't be givin cheek I don't like that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ill keep u on a pay as u go youll get a tenner a month and you will answer within 3 rings noow don't be givin cheek I don't like that


I'll take your tenner a month and pay as you go but I'll have my contract on the sly so I can keep in touch with the man dem.

Can we compromise on 5 rings tho cos I like to listen to my ring tone for a bit


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'll take your tenner a month and pay as you go but I'll have my contract on the sly so I can keep in touch with the man dem.
> 
> Can we compromise on 5 rings tho cos I like to listen to my ring tone for a bit


ok ill compromise on the ring tones we cud make it a recordin of my sweet soft voice sunging to u?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok ill compromise on the ring tones we cud make it a recordin of my sweet soft voice sunging to u?


That wud have me pickin up on the 1st ring so i wouldn't have to listen to it but I will agree to that but only if it was the song of my choice


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I want a New Zealander, a Maori. Like this guy








.


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

Being from London it's a little silly to stick to one flavor. I think it's all about the person to be honest. It's mostly a religious thing that keeps people from interracial dating however, this is changing quite rapidly. Education, cheaper travel, multi nationals in universities all make social stigmas die....it's brilliant to see.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

blackfairie said:


> @Gym Bunny Nope I don't take issue with color at all, although I have had issues with being black and being in the south before. Sadly it still does happen sometimes over here that you will be judged on something as silly as your skin color, In places like california and florida and new york you will find people to be more friendly and not caring about race and such.. but if you go to say like kentucky or alabama you may have more of a problem. But I would say for the most part it's not really a big deal anymore over here..


Out of interest, what was your motivation for starting this thread?


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

generally dated white or spanishy/latino girls but i have a thing for really pretty asians. my partner is white though


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not for me. I have a pretty specific type I go for.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My last 3 Xs have been Spanish or Italian , my potential current squeeze is Asian


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Nope never have but until the early 2000's Gateshead had two creeds of people... whites and horses! Certainly don't see anyone any different so I'd never rule someone out based on race... mind you the misses would kill me!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris F said:


> My sisters chap is Black,they have been together 10 years,have a little daughter. I have been out with a black woman many moons ago.Doesnt bother me what colour anyone is,altho i do hate white girls with slicked back hair and nike shocks who talk patois.There really is no need.
> 
> There is also no need for this.


I think I might have worked with her in Leeds :lol: :lol:

There are a LOT of girls there who do/speak exactly as you described, it's horrific!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

blackfairie said:


> How do you feel about interracial relationships?
> 
> Have you ever dated outside your race?


Not a problem for me. I'm mostly white and find Asian girl really attractive.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yup= married and indian girl 5 weeks ago, my long term missus of 7 years, had a full sikh wedding and wore a turban the lot. Wicked day. Indian community= extremely welcoming, never had any issues in teh 7 years been with my missus, not with her family or anyone- tight community where everyone helps everyone out.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Boom there it is


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

You look Indian yourself mate!?

Personally no, and doubt I would tbh have had sex with other race girls but wouldn't be into a relationship with them there family's tend to be far to racist for me


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

laurie g said:


> View attachment 140153
> Boom there it is


She looks stunning mate well in, don't you live over in Qatar what do the Arabs think of inter racial relations?

There's a stunning Indian girl in my gym I've been eye'n her up she's absoluteley stunning nice body looks a bit Arab like


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol- nah im not indian but pretty dark, plus yeah live in dubai- so catching the rays. Over here in Dubai its a melting pot, no one cares, so long as you can prove your married, get caught living unmarried then yup trip to jail and deportation- and thats no joke ( of course people live here in 'sin' and unless you invite the old bill over ie you got burgaled or someone snitchs people get awy with it.)

Never before contemplated mixed race relationship, it just happended, cant predict somethings.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

laurie g said:


> View attachment 140153
> Boom there it is


lovely! you both look amazing


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I think its discusting

how anyone could have an issue with intercolourable relationships. I fingered an asian bird once.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

laurie g said:


> View attachment 140153
> Boom there it is


Srs question- can you bowl about waving that sword around now you are married :lol:


----------



## LM90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't see a problem with it tbh, you could find one person from another race unattractive whilst you could also find another from that same race incredibly attractive,

no different to dating within your own race.

I actually like the allure of dating outside your own race/background tbh.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not racist... My dick though... That's another story


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

If a chicks hot, a chicks hot. nuff said!

i do have a thing for hispanic/latino chikas though


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

well my ol dear is black/italian and dad is white, if i dated outside of race id be limiting myself too much lol

my girls parents are were racist and hated me being with their daughter and her brother used to say little things to her then they actually met me. brother shut up as soon as he see me and the parent now love me and my girl and i got engaged last week with their blessing

think they like how straight i talk to them and their daughter. when i met them they thought i was going to treat her like crap etc but i told them their daughter is old enough to make her own mistakes (her being 24) and ive treated her better than any of her past relationships and if you dont want you kid to be happy i think the biggest problem in her life is you.....they quickly fixed up, but it was more a generation thing for them and how they were brought up which dictated how they thought


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Couldn't care less, i like any race of bird if she's fit.

Bird i'm seeing at the moment has a mixed race kid, which obviously isn't mine as i'm white and so is my bird, no issues with that either.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i once dated a geordie, does that count?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am married with an Asian woman she's from Kazakstan I am half Italian half Argentinian.

We are together from almost 5 years and at today I couldn't be more glad that I married her.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I've always wanted to bang an asian bird.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

laurie g said:


> Lol- nah im not indian but pretty dark, plus yeah live in dubai- so catching the rays. Over here in Dubai its a melting pot, no one cares, so long as you can prove your married, get caught living unmarried then yup trip to jail and deportation- and thats no joke ( of course people live here in 'sin' and unless you invite the old bill over ie you got burgaled or someone snitchs people get awy with it.)
> 
> Never before contemplated mixed race relationship, it just happended, cant predict somethings.


I'm not seeing white socks


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

I think i've dipped my willy into every race on the planet  With a white woman now. No one seems to care i'm black apart from her grandad


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

My GF isn't white..she's a lovely caramel colour!


----------

